# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  استفاده از Replication  در  SQL Server  2000

## AmirSky

سلام

میخواستم نظر شما در مورد استفاده از Replication  در  SQL Server  2000  رو بدونم
و اینکه استفاده از Replication   رو در چه ورژنی بهتر میدونید

باسپاس فراوان

----------


## Touska

قاعدتا ورژن های بالاتر امکانات بیشتر و کارایی بیشتر دارند ، شما باید ببینید چه سخت افزاری و چه بستر شبکه ایی دارید ؟

----------

